# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  वायरस व दुर्भावना पूर्ण सॉफ्टवेर से बचने के लिए सॉफ्टवेर

## manojdjoshi

*Sandboxie.v3.74 और Buster Sandbox Analyzer v1.75 एक साथ*
बदमाश सॉफ्टवेयर, स्पायवेयर और मैलवेयर के साथ काम कर के थक गये? 
आपने कई घंटे बिताए हे अवांछित सॉफ्टवेयर को हटाने के लिए ? 
अपरिचित वेब लिंक पर क्लिक करने के बारे में चिंतित हैं?

*Sandboxie एक परिचय*Sandboxie आपके प्रोग्राम के लिए एक अलग स्थान बनाता  है जो उसे अन्य प्रोग्रामो और आपके अन्य डेटा और आपके कंप्यूटर में स्थायी बदलाव करने से रोकता है.

 
लाल तीर अपने कंप्यूटर में चल रहे प्रोग्राम से हो रहे परिवर्तन का संकेत बता रहा है। हार्ड डिस्क लेबल बॉक्स (no sandbox) आपके कंप्यूटर में साधारण तरीके चल रहे प्रोग्राम के परिवर्तन को दर्शा रहा हे। हार्ड डिस्क लेबल बॉक्स (with sandbox) sandbox  में चल रहे प्रोग्राम के परिवर्तन को दर्शा रहा हे। एनीमेशन दर्शाता है कि Sandboxie परिवर्तनो को रोकता हे और उन्हें एक sandbox में इस्थिर करता हे जो एक पीले रंग की आयत के रूप में चित्रित किया गया है। और दर्शाता हे की हम समूह के सभी परिवर्तनों को एक साथ delete कर सकते हे।
पृथक Sandbox के लाभ
•	*सुरक्षित वेब ब्राउजिंग:* Sandboxie के संरक्षण के तहत अपने वेब ब्राउज़र को चलाने का मतलब है कि सभी दुर्भावनापूर्ण ब्राउज़र द्वारा डाउनलोड सॉफ्टवेयर sandbox में फस जाते हे तथा हम उन्हें ख़ारिज भी कर सकते हे। 
•	*गोपनीयता को बढ़ाना :* ब्राउज़िंग इतिहास, कुकीज़, और क्रेश तथा अस्थायी फ़ाइले sandbox में एकत्र रहती हे और वेब ब्राउज़िंग के प्रवास से उनका विंडोज में रिसाव नहीं होता है.
•	*सुरक्षित ई - मेल:* वायरस और अन्य दुर्भावनापूर्ण सॉफ़्टवेयर आपके  ईमेल में छिपा हो सकता है sandbox इसे बाहर नहीं जाने देता हे और आपकी कंप्यूटर की असली प्रणाली को संक्रमित होने से बचाता हे।
*Download*
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shar...&uk=3727589302
Password: 



> v6sbOGVlvgUM08G4vReytpShrsKP


ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए यहाँ जाये 
http://www.sandboxie.com/
http://bsa.isoftware.nl/

----------


## manojdjoshi

*Microsoft Virtual PC 2007*
जिसमे आप अपने इनस्टॉल ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम में ही दूसरे ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम इनस्टॉल कर सकते हे  
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=4580
अधिक जानकारी के लिए देखे 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/

----------


## manojdjoshi

*VMware Workstation 9*
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 के समान परन्तु ज्यादा सुविधा और अनलिमिटेड virtual(आभासी) pc 
* Windows 8 Support– Easy install simplifies the task of creating virtual machines for Windows 8 that can run simultaneously with a variety of legacy operating systems. Unity mode intelligently works with Windows 8 applications, and multi-touch support ensures a true Windows 8 experience.
* More Powerful Virtual Machines – Faster startup performance, USB 3.0 support for Windows 8 virtual machines, Intel™ Ivy Bridge compatibility, more powerful virtualization extensions, virtual performance counters, support for OpenGL 2.1 on Linux and improved 3D graphics performance make running highly demanding applications simple and efficient.
* Increased Mobility – A new Web interface allows access to virtual machines running in Workstation or on VMware vSphere® from tablets, smart phones, laptops or desktop PCs. This high performance, Web-based interface delivers a native desktop experience and does not require flash or browser-based plug-ins.
* Restricted Virtual Machines – IT administrators and instructors can create virtual machines and configure them to prevent employees or students from dragging and dropping files between virtual and physical desktops, attaching devices, or tampering with the virtual machine settings. Once restrictions are configured, the virtual machines can be encrypted and distributed to run on Mac, Windows, or Linux PCs with VMware Fusion® 5 Professional, Workstation 9, or VMware Player™ 5.
अधिक जानकारी व डाउनलोड के लिए यहाँ जाये  
http://www.vmware.com/in/products/de...ion/using.html
key के लिए PM करे

----------


## donsplender

> *Sandboxie.v3.74 और Buster Sandbox Analyzer v1.75 एक साथ*
> बदमाश सॉफ्टवेयर, स्पायवेयर और मैलवेयर के साथ काम कर के थक गये? 
> आपने कई घंटे बिताए हे अवांछित सॉफ्टवेयर को हटाने के लिए ? 
> अपरिचित वेब लिंक पर क्लिक करने के बारे में चिंतित हैं?
> 
> *Sandboxie एक परिचय*Sandboxie आपके प्रोग्राम के लिए एक अलग स्थान बनाता  है जो उसे अन्य प्रोग्रामो और आपके अन्य डेटा और आपके कंप्यूटर में स्थायी बदलाव करने से रोकता है.
> 
>  
> लाल तीर अपने कंप्यूटर में चल रहे प्रोग्राम से हो रहे परिवर्तन का संकेत बता रहा है। हार्ड डिस्क लेबल बॉक्स (no sandbox) आपके कंप्यूटर में साधारण तरीके चल रहे प्रोग्राम के परिवर्तन को दर्शा रहा हे। हार्ड डिस्क लेबल बॉक्स (with sandbox) sandbox  में चल रहे प्रोग्राम के परिवर्तन को दर्शा रहा हे। एनीमेशन दर्शाता है कि Sandboxie परिवर्तनो को रोकता हे और उन्हें एक sandbox में इस्थिर करता हे जो एक पीले रंग की आयत के रूप में चित्रित किया गया है। और दर्शाता हे की हम समूह के सभी परिवर्तनों को एक साथ delete कर सकते हे।
> ...



सेन्ड बोक्स मेने डाउन लोड कर इन्सटाल किया । बहुत ही बढीया, उपयोगी और सरता से समझ में आने वाला है । धन्यवाद भाई !


वर्चुअल पीसी मेने पहले एक्स पी में इन्सटाल करेन की कोशीश की थी पर वो एरर मेसेज आया और बताया की प्रोसेर सपोर्ट नही करता है । इसका कोई जुगाड हो तो बताओ ! मुझे एक्स पी में  इन्सटाल करना है ।

----------


## manojdjoshi

> सेन्ड बोक्स मेने डाउन लोड कर इन्सटाल किया । बहुत ही बढीया, उपयोगी और सरता से समझ में आने वाला है । धन्यवाद भाई !
> 
> 
> वर्चुअल पीसी मेने पहले एक्स पी में इन्सटाल करेन की कोशीश की थी पर वो एरर मेसेज आया और बताया की प्रोसेर सपोर्ट नही करता है । इसका कोई जुगाड हो तो बताओ ! मुझे एक्स पी में  इन्सटाल करना है ।


कृपया आप ये बताये की आपका ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम xp कोनसा हे sp1,sp2 या sp3 और आपका प्रोसेसर कोनसा हे

----------


## donsplender

> कृपया आप ये बताये की आपका ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम xp कोनसा हे sp1,sp2 या sp3 और आपका प्रोसेसर कोनसा हे

----------


## donsplender

> कृपया आप ये बताये की आपका ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम xp कोनसा हे sp1,sp2 या sp3 और आपका प्रोसेसर कोनसा हे


my OS is windows XP SP3

----------


## manojdjoshi

> my OS is windows XP SP3


आप सिंगल कोर cpu इस्तेमाल कर रहे हे सो इस लिए आप without hardware virtualization इस्तेमाल कीजिये
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/virtual_pc_g...-download.aspx

----------


## donsplender

> आप सिंगल कोर cpu इस्तेमाल कर रहे हे सो इस लिए आप without hardware virtualization इस्तेमाल कीजिये
> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/virtual_pc_g...-download.aspx


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भाई ! डाउनलोड करता हुं ।
कुछ और जानकारी की जरूरत हुई तो डाउनलोड होने के बाद पुछुंगा !

----------


## donsplender

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भाई ! डाउनलोड करता हुं ।
> कुछ और जानकारी की जरूरत हुई तो डाउनलोड होने के बाद पुछुंगा !


मनोज भाई मेने आपके दिये ब्लाग लिंक से डिटेल भी पढी और फाईल डाउन लोड भी की पर ये फाईल विण्डो सेवन में विदाउट हार्डवेयर वर्चुलाईजेशन सम्भव हो सके उसकी अपडेट फाईल है जो सीर्फ विण्डो सेवन में ही रन होगी एक्स पी में नही ! मुझे ये सब एक्सपी के लिए चाहीये !

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भाई मेने आपके दिये ब्लाग लिंक से डिटेल भी पढी और फाईल डाउन लोड भी की पर ये फाईल विण्डो सेवन में विदाउट हार्डवेयर वर्चुलाईजेशन सम्भव हो सके उसकी अपडेट फाईल है जो सीर्फ विण्डो सेवन में ही रन होगी एक्स पी में नही ! मुझे ये सब एक्सपी के लिए चाहीये !


आप Oracle VM VirtualBox इस्तेमाल कीजिये ये फ्री हे 
Download and information 
https://www.virtualbox.org/

----------


## donsplender

> आप Oracle VM VirtualBox इस्तेमाल कीजिये ये फ्री हे 
> Download and information 
> https://www.virtualbox.org/



मित्र मेने वर्चुअल बोक्स इन्सटाल कर लिया है । सही काम कर रहा है क्या इसमें पेन ड्राईव से बुटींग सम्भव है ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र मेने वर्चुअल बोक्स इन्सटाल कर लिया है । सही काम कर रहा है क्या इसमें पेन ड्राईव से बुटींग सम्भव है ?


मित्र ये तो आपको ही खोजना होगा क्योकि में vmware  इस्तेमाल करता हु और ये संभव नहीं हे की में इसे भी इंस्टाल करू

----------


## sonysarika

सैंडबाक्स डाउनलोड किया है दोस्त. इस्तेमाल कर बताती हु कोई समस्या आई तो... आप तो है ही..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> सैंडबाक्स डाउनलोड किया है दोस्त. इस्तेमाल कर बताती हु कोई समस्या आई तो... आप तो है ही..


जी जरुर बताये

----------


## jeet6162

मेने अभी कुछ समय पहले quick heal डलवाया है 
यह कैसा है ? इससे कोई समस्या तो नहि होगी ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मेने अभी कुछ समय पहले quick heal डलवाया है 
> यह कैसा है ? इससे कोई समस्या तो नहि होगी ?


ठीक ठाक हे.quick heal से समस्या तो कोई नहीं हे.

----------


## vijay singh

कम्पुटर में विंडोज 7 पर कोई भी वेबसाइट बहुत देरी से ओपन हो रही है  मेरे pc में कोई मेमोरी कार्ड या pendrive नहीं खुल रहा है  कोई समाधान बताये
स्क्रीनशॉट नीचे है

----------

